# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Balastro electronico

## Igor Neto

Alguem me sabe como a instalacao dos balastro electronicos obrigada porque em cada tentativa mando a luz a baixo
Abraco Igor

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Usa a função pesquisa e procura no Forum. 

Em todo o caso o balastro deve ter um esquema de montagem. Um dos tópicos daqui deve ter algumas informações que podem ser úteis.
http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=37
Cumprimentos

Ps: lês aquilo que escreves ? Repara um pouco na tua mensagem.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Então as ligações são assim, não há possibilidades de engano

----------


## Igor Neto

pois é k o meu balastro electronico so tem dois fios 
mas tive uma ideia  :Wink:

----------


## Igor Neto

e ira o que eu calculava metendo os dois fios dum lado so akilo ilumina mas a luz nao acende pk do outro lado nao da :S isto esta a dar cmg em doido alguem me sabe ajudar?
Mas esse esquema ajudou me numa coisa  :Wink:  Ao menos alguma luz ja veijo.
Abraco,
Igor NEto

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Igor: Coloca uma foto do teu balastro ( com a parte superior visivel ) pois não me parece que seja o equipamento indicado para lampadas fluorescentes ou PC. Todos os balastros (espero eu) têm na parte superior um esquema de ligação.
Já agora indica/fotografa o tipo de lampada que pretendes ligar.
Quanto mais detalhado fores nas indicações que dás mais pode ser a nossa ajuda e por favor lê as tuas mensagens antes de as enviares!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Igor.

Concordo com o António em relação ao desenho, devido à tua escrita é a unica forma possivel de compreender o que pretendes transmitir.

Já agora, mais uma vez peço-te que tomes atenção à forma como escreves, além de ninguém compreender o teu texto, trata-se de mostrar algum respeito pelos restantes participantes do forum.

Toma atenção.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Centralina t5 .... http://www.acquaportal.it/ARTICOLI/A...T5/default.asp

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Balastro electonico....
http://www.acquaportal.it/Articoli/F...co/default.asp

----------


## Igor Neto

Ja resolvi vai a moda tradicional, vou agora controcar o balastro e fica com arrancador  :Smile: .
Igor Neto.
Akilo so deve dar para pc

----------

